# How long to feed puppy food



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If it is a puppy only formula than keep with it until a year. If it is all life stages then no switching needed. Make the switch gradual by adding small portions of the adult formula and a little more each day until you have totally transitioned.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I feed all life stages.


----------

